# Monroe County PA Animal Shelter



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

As many know the humane society in Monroe county shut down and left a terrible void in that area of PA.

Just heard on wnep that a new shelter has opened up in that area.

http://www.awsomanimals.org/


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

They said on the news that they only have operating funds for the first 3 months. They are depending on the community, donations, benefactors, sponsors etc to keep this shelter going. It is sorely needed in this area!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually...it was a branch of the SPCA...and they were horrible...high kill and terribly managed. Overhauls in management were tried...but in the end...it folded. 

Hoping this new shelter...with a mission of no kill with be a huge improvement and much needed support to the area.


----------

